# Bild aus Photoshop in PowerPoint importieren



## Allroad (26. Mai 2005)

Hi!
Ich versuch grad ein Flyer in PowerPoint zu erstellen, dazu importiere ich ein Bild aus Photoshop. Als Hintergrundfarbe für meine PowerPoint Folie übernehme ich die Farbe aus meinen Photoshop-Bild. Das Ganze sieht in PowerPoint Vorschau schön gleichmässig aus (von der Farbe) allerdings wenn ich die Folie druck sind die Farben von Folie-Hintergrund und Photoshop-Bild nicht mehr gleich! 
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Als Anhang ist auch meine PowerPoint-Folie!

Danke!


----------



## BSE Royal (26. Mai 2005)

Arbeitest du in Photoshop mit Farbprofilen?
Ich würde zum Test einmal das Farbmanagement deaktivieren, falls aktiv, neu abspeichern und dann überprüfen, ob die Farbe in PowerPoint immer noch abweicht.

Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern Powerpoint Profile unterstützt, aber ich vermute eher nicht sonderlich gut bis garnicht.

lg, der BSE!


----------



## testarrow (26. Mai 2005)

du kannst dieses Problem einfach umgehen:

Stelle dein Bild in Photoshop frei, sodass der Hintergrund transparent ist. Das heißt, in diesem Bild existiert dann die Hintergrundfarbe nicht mehr. Speichern tust du das Bild als png.

Dann wie gewohnt in PPT importieren und ausdrucken.




Ich frag mich grad, warum ein Flyer mit PPT gestalten? Versuchst doch ma mit Illustrator oder Freehand. Oder direkt in PS.

Naja, ich hofe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Precog (27. Mai 2005)

Oder mach nen Screenshot von deiner Powerpoint-Praesentation und fuege den dann in eine Folie ein. Ich weiss nicht ob es funktioniert, aber so wuerde ich es versuchen...


----------

